

Xooglers - chuhnk
http://xooglers.blogspot.com/

======
Jd
The original Xoogler blog was phenomenal, not only lots of informative content
about the early days at Google but a great literary achievement. Each post was
a veritable essay and well worth reading.

Sadly doesn't look like it has maintained the same signal to noise ratio over
the past couple years.

------
xoogler
Well, I appreciate the kind words about Xooglers 1.0. I'll admit that I'm
rehashing some old posts and that I saved a lot of the best bits for my book
(<http://amzn.to/gVwlNz>), but I'll see if I can't throw some meat into the
stew in the coming weeks. Now that I know people actually care.

